# Transit Batteries, 2 under the drivers seat...



## jackeen

Hi,
This post is for my Dad, as he doesn't have internet access at the moment.

He has a 2.0 diesel Transit, Hobby motorhome conversion, imported from Germany (LHD) in 2006. He has had problems starting it due to flat batteries and had to buy a new one in France approx. 2 years ago.

He managed to jump start it the other day and drove it round for an hour but it failed to start again when he parked. So, he called the RAC out who said the alternator was fine but the nearly new battery was buggered. 

The RAC man said that he should have replaced both batteries at the same time, as the new one will be drained by the old one! Does that make sense?

He has two heavy duty batteries under the drivers seat (has to remove the whole seat to access them). We assume that one is the vehicle circuit and the other is for the habitation electrics (the lights still work in the back but the dash doesn't light up).

I've read the 'bridge fuse' post, which makes a lot of sense although my Dad is almost convinced that the batteries are linked. Could this be possible?

The seat will be coming out again tomorrow and I've been tasked with sourcing two new batteries along with the 35mm cable and fuse holder. Any suggestions for the best place to buy batteries would be appreciated along with any advice, many thanks...

Brian.


----------



## ched999uk

I am no expert but it is normal for motorhomes to have 2 batteries. One for the engine and the other for the habitation side of things(inside lights,pumps etc).

I think the RAC bloke doesn't understand this as the 2 batteries are not effectively connected together. So if the engine battery died it should not take out the habitation battery and visa versa.

It is not that uncommon for an engine battery to die after 2 years. But if your internal lights are still working then the habitation batter might well be fine.

I would say it's best to get someone experienced in motorhomes to have a look. 

My personal guess is the engine battery has failed. I would just change the engine battery and see how it goes. But maybe that is me being a skin flint 

Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## peaky

im no technic by anymeans but when we bought our old burstner circa 1994 it had a total of 3 batteries !!! one in the engine of course , one under the passenger seat and another larger one under the motorhome, we replaced both batteries not the engine one as a matter of course when we first bought her , still not sure what the one under the van did but we did have a solar panel too !!!!


----------



## dodger148

The Transit batteries that are under the drivers seat are the Vehicle Battery and one that is described in the Ford handbook as a "memory battery" ( 65ah in our case 2.4td - fwd )

This is Not the habitation battery which should be located elswhere again in our case under one of the bench seat bases.


----------



## wug

Is there any information in the vehicle handbook?

Our Transit based Hymer has the engine battery under the driver's seat and the leisure/habitation (a gel) batteryunder the passenger seat along with the electroblock. If you have a multimeter you can get a voltage reading across the terminals. You may have to take both seats out to find out what each battery is for, but the habitation battery will not be connected to the engine battery.


----------



## CliveMott

I have explored this arrangement on these Transits in some detail.
At the back of the drivers seat pan is a cover conceiling some relays and large fuses. You should check out these fuses to make sure they are OK. To continue, one large relay is a latching relay that is it has two stable states, Closed or Open. It gets a signal when it is required to open and another signal when it is required to close. Permanent magnets inside the relay keep it in the condition set. When the ignition switch is turned OFF this relay is left in an OPEN condition and the two batteries are isolated from each other. When the key switch is turned ON the relay is CLOSED and the two batteries are connected in parallel and will remain in parallel during engine cranking.
The second battery in this arrangement is used to power accessories and this ensures that you should never discharge the primary starting battery by leaving something turned on. 
One conversion I know of simply connectes the leisure batteries in parallel with this secondary battery and this arrangement has worked very well.

Hope that explanation helps.

C.


----------



## cronkle

You might be able to find out whether or not your vehicle had the two battery option available. If it didn't then that second battery may well be the habitation one. 
This site may help with that: http://www.etis.ford.com/fordservice/home.do

If there is a third battery in another part of the van then the two under the seat are likely to be as Clive describes.

To be sure I would follow the earlier advice and get a motorhome specialist involved.


----------



## cabby

While you are looking tomorrow at the cab batteries, have a look around the living area as well, in the lockers and you should find another battery, next to the fuses and look in the wardrobe as that is a favourite place. Clive is correct about the 2 front batts.just thinking is there a battery under the other front seat.

cabby


----------



## jackeen

Thanks for all the helpful replies overnight, I'm impressed!

My Dad has removed the drivers seat (LHD) and found two batteries that don't appear to be linked although as Clive suggests, I suppose they could connect via the latching relay.

He's reluctant to remove the passenger seat (which would be the drivers seat in a RHD van) unless he really needs to but he seems to recall that there is in fact another battery there next to the fuse/relay box.

I can't get the www.etis.ford.com site to work, as it doesn't recognise the UK reg. no. and complains that the Vin no. is 1-digit too short. The van was imported from Germany in 2006 so maybe this has something to do with it?

He's going to send me the technical specs and dimensions of the existing batteries so I can order two new ones for him.

Clive,
He can't get a 'hook up' to the van during the winter months so he's going to have to take it out for an hour's drive once a month. So in this situation, I'm guessing that the 'bridging fuse' won't apply?

Thanks
Brian.


----------



## jackeen

*Transit Batteries 2*

Thanks to Ched999uk, Peaky, Dodger148, Wug,CliveMott, Cronkle, Cabby & to my son Brian for all your help & advice on this subject.
Also thank you to Marion Baasch (Hobby Germany), Otto Mai (CVG Mulheim) & to John & Simon (Ford Skipton Parts Dept.).
As you may recall, I was trying to find out what was the function of the two batteries under the drivers seat (L/H drive). The battery to the front is the STARTER battery 12v. 80AH. 700A. The battery behind this is one of two LEISURE Gel batteries (12V. 70AH. 680A. 125RC) & is fitted with a breather pipe from the battery through the floor. 
The second of these two is fitted under the passenger seat behind the Relay/Fuse box. I can't verify if the 'passenger' one has a breather. The two LEISURE batteries must always be replaced together.
Be aware that this system applies to my Ford Hobby T600FC 2.0i diesel 
2006 & may not be compatible to other models.
Thank you all again, what a fantastic Forum.
jackeen


----------

